# Used Cars????



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

I will be coming over in the next couple of months and will need to start and look for a used car...I am keen to get a 4x4 but not sure of what sort are the more popular ones on the island..??

Anyone know a good used car website for cyprus?

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you are going to buy a car then I advise you to buy a Japanese used import. Parts for Japanese cars are easy to come-by as there are so many. I had a Kia for a while and it was a nightmare to get even the simplest of parts.

The Toyota Rav4s are popular as is the Honda HRV, the Mitsubishi Shogan, Suzukis (various) and the Subarus Impreza and Forester.


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

babsm, do you have a web site for the japanese car imports? thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> If you are going to buy a car then I advise you to buy a Japanese used import. Parts for Japanese cars are easy to come-by as there are so many. I had a Kia for a while and it was a nightmare to get even the simplest of parts.
> 
> The Toyota Rav4s are popular as is the Honda HRV, the Mitsubishi Shogan, Suzukis (various) and the Subarus Impreza and Forester.



I agree that you need to be careful what car you buy as parts can be hard to get for many makes.
Honda, Mitsubishi and Subaru are the best choices.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Not a website that I would wholeheartedly recommend! We bought our current Suzuki Swift from Premier Motors in Larnaca. We have been very pleased with it and with the service we have received from Premier.


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

hi, we used Andy's Motors in Limmosol, business is based around x/pats, goos selection and no pressure even gave us a hire car for 3-4 weeks until we decided which model we wanted


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We bought our first car from Andy's. I would not use them again as a repair under warranty was bodged, damaging the car and leaving us with an expensive problem to resolve.


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

Ive had no problem, inital work on HRV was done locally at Paphos and NO charge for replacement rear opening door arms, plenty of extras thrown in, we will use them for an upgrade next year to a larger newer model, of course as we all know cars can be a inmotive subject still as i said before good luck with your plans.
Andy and Sheila


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andyandsheila said:


> hi, we used Andy's Motors in Limmosol, business is based around x/pats, goos selection and no pressure even gave us a hire car for 3-4 weeks until we decided which model we wanted


We went to andys motors when car hunting and found that the prices were much higher than other dealerships.
We bought from the Honda garage here in paphos, got a very good deal on a CRV, low mileage, like new, and have had very good service from them for the past 4 years.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I have discovered that Cyprus has a version of Auto trader. I am not sure I would buy privately as I know little about cars but they have adverts from dealerships like the British version has, so might be useful for the contacts. 

If you are interested in Andy's Motors, the Larnaca branch has closed so you would need to go to Limassol or Paphos. 

I think car buying in Cyprus is like in Britain... do your homework, decide what you want and what price you want to pay, then look around. If instinct tells you something is wrong or the deal is too good then walk away as there is probably another good deal round the corner. 

Good Luck


----------



## nickp (Jul 5, 2008)

Buy your car in the U.K. and ship it over yourself. Shipping will take between 2 to 3 weeks. It's very easy, we supply used cars to the trade in Cyprus imported from the U.K. 

You will have to pay tax when the vehicle arrives in Limassol, based on the engine size, a percentage reduction will be made dependent on the age of the vehicle. becomes quite expensive over two litres...

Nick


----------

